# Spectrum shortening for buttercream icing?



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to make buttercream icing for DS's birthday cake. Last year I made it with raw butter and an egg yolk. It was amazing and I ate way too much, but Dh said it was slimy(?) and the kids didn't like it (not sure how he knows that since he wasn't at the party). Anyway, I thought I might try the 1/2 butter, 1/2 shortening version but definitely don't want to use regular shortening. Has anyone tried using Spectrum shortening in a buttercream icing? Does it work better than straight coconut oil (which is rather finicky about temp)?


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd use the butter but leave out the egg yolk. No need for that in buttercream frosting!

You could certainly use 1/2/ butter 1/2 spectrum shortening, organic confectioners sugar and whatever flavourings you want--vanilla or cocoa powder.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miss_sonja* 
I'd use the butter but leave out the egg yolk. No need for that in buttercream frosting!









:

I've never heard of egg yolk in buttercream frosting. I'd stick with a good butter, some organic powdered sugar and whatever flavor you want.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't know what the spectrum shortening is but I have used the Crisco "fully hydrogenated" stuff which is supposed to be better for you than partially hydrogenated oil and it worked OK... I used it for cake decorating... everyone liked it but I hate buttercream frosting so the effect was lost on me.

I thought you had to use half butter, half shortening to make frosting. Never heard the egg yolk thing or considered just using butter.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've used it. I think it's a matter of personal preference. It will turn out ok w/all spectrum, but you will lose that "butter" taste and creaminess. I have done it half and half, but I much prefer to use maybe three-quarters butter and one quarter spectrum. I think it gives a good consistency and I like the flavor w/it being not too 'buttery' iykwim.

hth


----------



## o'smom (Nov 20, 2001)

I've made yummy buttercream frosting of various flavors for many years -- at it's purest it's butter, powdered sugar, and some milk or cream to get the right consistency and flavor. For vanilla buttercream, I do the above with some vanilla extract -- you can add whatever coloring agent to it if you wish. For chocolate buttercream, the above with melted chocolate chips is delish. I know some people do add shortening, but I prefer when it's just a pure buttercream.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

when I make it i use specturm shortening (which is just refined palm oil for those that don't know what it is) and either butter or earth balance (depending on whether or not it is for dairy free folks)


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I usually use either all butter or 1/2 butter and 1/2 spectrum(this works fine). Drop the egg yolk altogether...it's the old-fashioned way to make butter cream that I learned as a teen but it doesn't really add any benefit to the finished icing.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I have never heard of shortening or egg in buttercrem frosting. just butter powdered sugar flavoring and and maybe a little milk or cream - or strong coffee if making chocolate buttercream.

there is a cooked eggwhite frosting that is really good..


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

If all you use is butter, can you decorate with it?? I thought the shortening added some stiffness or body or something so you could make your rosettes, stars, leaves, whatever. I only make buttercream if I am doing cake decorating. For just eating I think I have used just butter, sugar, cocoa is it's for a chocolate cake...


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

I've decorated with all butter buttercream, as long as I keep the cake cool until close to serving it was fine. Using half shortening it doesn't get as soft if sitting out at room temp for a long time. Both ways pipe fine as I use the sugar and cream ratios to get the right consistency for piping.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

The buttercream I made last year (with the egg yolk and all butter) worked okay for decorating. I wasn't getting very ornate though, just a race track







It certainly tasted a lot better than the mostly powdered sugar with some milk and butter recipe that I tried last night. I guess since what I made last year was more buttery and less sugary I didn't actually realize that buttercream was the so sweet it hurts your teeth icing used by bakeries







. I'm going to be decorating a cupcake cake as a pirate map in shades of brown (chocolate for the dark) to avoid food coloring







Are there any icings that can be used for decorating that actually taste good?


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

You can always try half butter/half cream cheese if you don't want to use egg... I think the cream cheese balances the sugary taste out a bit and I always use this icing instead of buttercream


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2cash* 
You can always try half butter/half cream cheese if you don't want to use egg... I think the cream cheese balances the sugary taste out a bit and I always use this icing instead of buttercream










mmm. i loved cream cheese frosting as a kid. still do. for butter cream frosting i would just use butter, powdered sugar and milk or coffee. i used to like the spectrum shortening for some things but now i prefer good butter or other fats.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

We have to use the Spectrum shortening because of dairy/soy intolerances (among others) and it turns out just fine. Instead of milk, I use coconut milk yogurt (but you could probably use any minimally sweetened yogurt) and it gave it a nice tang.


----------

